# 6 Exos in NYC



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

So, I have been searching online for a 24" wide Exo and came across this deal in NYC....Thought one of you guys up North might appreciate a heads up.

For Sale 6 Exo Terras Terrariums with fixtures and extras for $150 - FaunaClassifieds

Copy of ad:

6 Exo Terras Terrariums with fixtures and extras for $150 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If this ad is still up it mean that ALL of them are STILL AVAILABLE.

Im selling my Exo Terra Terrariums. Most got about a month use, if that.
4- 12x12x18 w/ light fixture (no bulb)
1- 12x12x12 w/ light fixture (no bulb) 
1- 24x18x18 w/ light fixture (no bulb)

PICK UP ONLY. Serious buyers only.
$150 for everything, Group sell only.
For more info please email me @ [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Appreciate, the heads up.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Darn, I really wish I were closer. And if I were closer, I wish I would have the money to buy them.


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Same here I wish I were closer and I wish I had saw this sooner I live in Brock port ny and have been looking for a " lot" of terrariums.


----------



## jejton (Sep 3, 2006)

This thread is a year old but thanks for the tease.


----------



## Evil_Demos (Feb 3, 2013)

At first I was like  then I was like , now I'm like


----------

